# [Guide]P182 Fan Door Mod



## Mxbn0

now if my dad would let me do that, i wood jump at the chance but its his work computer so everything has to be nice a neat and normal. n^3 i call it. but thankyou very much for such a good guide. very clear, except for the pictures, try to use the macro setting next time.


----------



## darkninja420

nice job man.. but you should lower the res a bit on pics >< they are so huge they are blurry >_>


----------



## GaarBear

Yeah those pics suck lol. But the mod is sweet. +REP


----------



## phospholipid

blurry pictures are blury.

but, good idea, +rep.

but seriously, those pics... not so much.


----------



## Stillhouse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mxbn0* 
try to use the macro setting next time.

Sadly, that was the macro setting.







I did what I could to get them to look better, but that's the best my camera can do close up.


----------



## talntid

just resize them to a smaller size, and they will be better quality.


----------



## Stillhouse

Better?


----------



## Metalica732

Thx Stillhouse for doing that. So did you use the roatery tool to cut the actualy plastic?
And did I understand you correctly that you have to cut from the back not the front. Also I would also suggest cut the metal that is infront of the fans and only leave the wholes left to MOUNT the fan filter. That's what i did. But since you don't have carpet and you dont' worry about dust like i do you most likely keep your door open so once you cut the metal off buy two Blue LED fans and put them in front and it would look ILL


----------



## Tricky

Nice! +REP


----------



## Stillhouse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metalica732* 
Thx Stillhouse for doing that. So did you use the roatery tool to cut the actualy plastic?

That is correct. The el cheapo rotary tool I have isn't very good, but it works its way through the plastic like a slightly-hotter-than-room-temperature knife through butter.

Quote:

And did I understand you correctly that you have to cut from the back not the front.
You can cut from either side. I just did it from the back because there is less chance of the cutting wheel accidentally marking up the front that way, plus it makes getting all the way to the end of the ribs easier, which is important to having a clean break when you snap off the unwanted plastic.

Quote:

Also I would also suggest cut the metal that is infront of the fans and only leave the wholes left to MOUNT the fan filter. That's what i did.
I intend to do that next week when my Yates come in. Got some good tin snips the other day in preparation.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Here's my solution, I took the dust filters out, those flimsy doors off, and took the whole front case door off.

Problem solved, and I didn't have to break/cut anything.


----------



## Stillhouse

Well, that's one solution for better airflow, and every cat to their own kick, but I can't imagine it being too quiet like that. My method retains the stock look and function while increasing airflow _and_ silence. Mine is so quiet now I can hear a clock ticking in the next room.


----------



## carl25

yea i think i'll be doing this as well.

For the most part, did you cut from the front first and just go to the back for breaking it off and making minor cuts?

Also. how did you take the filter off ? my experience with antec is that they make the worst hinges


----------



## Arjy

Thats sick, will probably do to mine. Question though, I have not been able to figrue out how to get the lower door fan to fit in at all. Like it just will not fit in for me.


----------



## Laylow

Awesome guide stillhouse. Just did this to my case, quick and easy. Took about 20 minutes with a Stainless Steel Surgical Scalpel


----------



## Mike-O

Great guide!

Just started doing it for my P180. Using a sharp knife instead of a rotary cutter though. Works perfectly.

+REP


----------



## Poochi

I also did the door mod and it increase airflow along with less static pressure noise from the honeycome grills. If I get the chance I may post some pictures of the horrible dremel job I did lol


----------



## Stillhouse

Sorry for the late response, I've been quite busy with my new job.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carl25* 
For the most part, did you cut from the front first and just go to the back for breaking it off and making minor cuts?

Also. how did you take the filter off ? my experience with antec is that they make the worst hinges

I did most of the cutting from the back to keep from potentially messing up the front of the grills.

To get the doors off I just pushed down on a little tab at the top of the hinge with a small screwdriver.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Poochi* 
I also did the door mod and it increase airflow along with less static pressure noise from the honeycome grills. If I get the chance I may post some pictures of the horrible dremel job I did lol

Yeah, there was a quite noticeable increase in airflow after doing this mod.


----------



## LTSMASH

I did the same thing a few weeks ago with an exacto knife. Took me 30 minute per door but it was well worth it









What I did was i cut the exacto knife and I just kept cutting until it cut through the plastic. Then i would snap it off, you can probably see the little nubbins.

My temps dropped about 3C and the noise decreased a lot!

I recommend this mod to anyone with a P182/P180

P.S- all the dust is from one week!


----------



## karma police

Nice, maybe i can try it. Good idea.


----------



## carl25

yea i did this mod, i just held it in my hand and cut with the other. Wear a glove because hot plastic really hurts. Except i cut it from the front on some parts and boy did it screw up some parts, but not so bad now. Did you sand yours at all ?


----------



## LTSMASH

No, didn't sand anything. Don't really have to.


----------

